# Hiya from Aus



## JultedMuppet (Jun 29, 2019)

G'day, I'm a new member from Sydney. Looking for a bit of advice, so I'm sure I'll be back soon with a more substantial post.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.

[edit] OK my first request for advice: why can't I post anywhere but the new member forum? Is that normal? Thanks!

- Scooter


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Yep! Perfectly normal. 

You'll be able to post in other areas, now.


----------



## JultedMuppet (Jun 29, 2019)

Thanks @MattMatt - you rock


----------

